# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  the millers,aleeshas christening pics

## chance



----------


## Rach33

Wow can't wait for that either awwww Demi and Leo how sweet thanks Chance (again)

----------


## di marco

looks good, thanks

----------


## i_luv_dennis

kool

----------


## Charmed

Did u see the one where Leo had his arm around Demi.In the backround it looks like they're in the playground in Albert Square!???!!!!

----------


## phils little sister

> Did u see the one where Leo had his arm around Demi.In the backround it looks like they're in the playground in Albert Square!???!!!!


Yeah it does dosen't it!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

They are in Walford.. Comuinity Centre? Where do you get them pics from?

----------


## Layne

Thanks Chance there are wicked!

----------


## Charmed

I was right!They were in the playground!

----------


## Angeldelight

wow... these are good

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

these are cool thanks for posting

----------


## Becksfanz

i really love dennis banners! do any1 use photoshop? gonna miss dennis cant beleive hes dead and that ee killed him off! gr

----------

